

Show HN: Lorem Markdownum, my weekend project - jaspervdj
http://jaspervdj.be/lorem-markdownum/

======
jotato
Awesome. This is actually going to be really really useful for my project.

Is there an API I can hit?

~~~
jaspervdj

      GET jaspervdj.be/lorem-markdownum/markdown.txt?allow-headers=true&allow-code=true&allow-quotes=true&allow-lists=true&inline-links=true&hash-headers=true&asterisk-em=true&asterisk-strong=true
    

Let me know if you run into trouble. :-)

